# $1.00 Lid Alert



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I found GH reg lids on sale at WM yesterday for $1. 

I've never used the GH lids before, do they pressure as well as Ball? I hope so, I bought 5 packs. 

They are a pretty red and white checker board pattern.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have used Golden Harvest lids without a problem. The company that makes Ball lids now makes Golden Harvest jars and lids. I don't remember what the name of the company is because they keep buying and selling each other.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Were they GH or Better Homes and Gardens? I canned some things using the Better Homes and Garden jars/lids and they canned just fine. They were a white ring with a red and white checked lid.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

MY BAD!!!!! I wrote GH and I meant Better Homes!!!! DOH!

They are made in China.

Sorry for the confusion Sally, these aren't the Golden Harvest, it was a slip of the brain.

Tirzah, thanks for the info about using the red n white checkered lids, that's what they are.

Note to self: Go back to Wally in the AM.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

All we have are ball canning products


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the alert! I got the last 6 packages at our WM.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I went and got the last 11 today. That made 16 total for me. I figure I saved about $8 at least. I hope they seal well.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm sure they'll be fine. That pattern was sold a few years ago with regular Ball or Kerr jelly jars.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

My sister came over today and she had bought me a couple of packages of them, cuz they were "cute"


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

they still have them at our wall mart. I picked up 10 boxes and got 5 boxes ( 6 in each ) of white rings with the checkered lids. Cant wait to put some more jelly up.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I was surprised at how many my wallmart still had. I only grabbed 15 boxes as I already bought two flats of lids on sale after canning season. I figuer I can use them on jams and jellies. I've still got frozen fruit to turn into something.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll be stopping by that section of WM today !

and I scored 24 packages ! ! !


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We looked for the BHG lids at our local WalMart in Elizabethtown after I read this thread, just to see if ours were marked down. They had enough left for an average canning season here. They were marked down to $1 also. When we found them, we gave each other _that look_....

We tried using some earlier this year and those were the only ones we had any problems with. We tried canning with them and with _every single one of them_, the lids warped, _real bad_. Re-canned with the regular lids we use and they were perfect. Hope everyone else has better luck with them than we did.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I figure I'll use them exclusively for jams and jellies. Good to know about the warping issue. I've read that can happen if the lids are too tight, and these may need a less tight lid than regular.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

How Do I said:


> We looked for the BHG lids at our local WalMart in Elizabethtown after I read this thread, just to see if ours were marked down. They had enough left for an average canning season here. They were marked down to $1 also. When we found them, we gave each other _that look_....
> 
> We tried using some earlier this year and those were the only ones we had any problems with. We tried canning with them and with _every single one of them_, the lids warped, _real bad_. Re-canned with the regular lids we use and they were perfect. Hope everyone else has better luck with them than we did.


What did you put in the jars, and how did you process?


----------

